# Extended Slide Stop



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so looking for an extended slide stop for my G21SF. Already checked out Glockmeister and they're higher than the local guy selling them (I just have to wait for him to restock and he has no idea when that will be). Any other sites to check, or wait for the local guy?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ma'am*

SuckLead: Ma'am; $15.00 from Glockparts.com $18.95 Topglock
Hope this helps. Glockmiester has been my go to. Glock Parts has replaced them. 
Follow up with 'who' you find

Thanks


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet! Thank you!


----------

